# Spam-Lücke in Google Mail



## Newsfeed (22 November 2010)

Eine Lücke in einer Google-API konnten Angreifer dazu nutzen, GMail-Nutzern beim Besuch einer Website Mails mit gefälschtem Absender zu schicken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

